# El auto iba dando tumbos, volcó, salió del carril y chocó



## Gamen

Bom dia:
Queria que me ajudassem a traduzir a seguinte frase para o português:

El auto iba dando tumbos por la ruta. De repente, el conductor hizo una mala maniobra y el vehículo cayó, se dio vuelta (volcó) y salió del carril, entrando en la banquina. Finalmente, el auto chocó contra un poste y mató a una persona.

Minha tentativa:

O carro andava ao léu (ou à toa) pela ruta. De repente, o motorista fez uma má manobra e o vehículo caiu, debruçou e virou (ou se deu volta) e saiu do trilho, entrando na banquina. Finalmente, o carro bateu (ou chocou) contra um poste e matou uma pessoa.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

Gamen said:


> El auto iba dando tumbos por la ruta. De repente, el conductor hizo una mala maniobra y el vehículo cayó, se dio vuelta (volcó) y salió del carril, entrando en la banquina. Finalmente, el auto chocó contra un poste y mató a una persona.



Talvez:
O carro andava aos trambolhões pelo caminho. De repente, o motorista fez uma má manobra e o veículo caiu (?), rodou/rodopiou e saiu da estrada/via, entrando no acostamento. Finalmente, bateu (ou chocou-se) contra um poste e matou uma pessoa.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O carro andava em ziguezagues pela estrada. De repente, o motorista fez uma manobra errada/equivocada e o veículo caiu (?????), capotou, e saiu da estrada entrando no acostamento. Finalmente bateu contra um poste, matando uma pessoa.


----------



## Gamen

Então:
Vejo que o verbo "cair" aí não convence para ninguém. 
Eu quis dizer: "se tumbó" o "se volteó" o "se volcó" ("tombou" ou "capotou") / debruçou e caiu contra o chão (perdeu estabilidade e bateu contra o chão).

Então: 
Español/ portugués
Dar tumbos: andar aos trambolhões / andar em ziguezagues
Volcar/tumbarse: capotar 
Darse vuelta/voltear: virar / dar-se volta ?
Rodar: rodar
Girar/dar vueltas: rodopiar/ girar/ dar voltas
Inclinarse: debruçar
Chocar: bater / chocar
Salir de carril: sair da estrada
Banquina: acostamento
ruta: estrada


----------



## anaczz

Inclinarse talvez tombar (debruçar-se usa-se só para pessoas)
Capotar já pressupõe o movimento completo de tombar, dar volta(s) sobre o eixo longitudinal e terminar de lado, ou invertido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Capotar" é quando o carro dá pelo menos meia volta ficando com as rodas para cima, sobre a capota (daí o verbo), ou dá 3/4 de volta, volta inteira ou até mais de uma volta. "Tombar" é ficar apoiado num costado, sem ter passado pela capota.

"Carril" é literalmente, "faixa de rolamento", ou seja, cada uma das faixas que formam uma fila de carros. Uma estrada ou rua tem normalmente, duas ou mais faixas de rolamento.


----------



## Gamen

De acordo.
Aqui se fala "el capot" del auto, mas não temos verbo derivado. Usamos "volcar".
O seu "tombar" é o nosso "tumbar". A isso me referia com "cair".
Não sabia bem o significado de "debruçar". Tirei do dicionário, mas empreguei erradamente.
Pnesei que "carril" pudesse ser "trilho", mas esta palavra se usa para falar das vias ferroviárias, não é? ("riel" em espanhol)

Vocês não usam a palavras "ruta"?
Usam tanto "rolar" quanto "rodar? não é mesmo? (espanhol apenas rodar)
Usam "virar", "dar-se volta" para falar de "dar meia volta ou volta inteira"? (espanhol: darse vuelta, volcar)


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Gamen said:


> "ruta"?


_Ruta _é uma planta (_arruda _(_Ruta graveolens_)).
_Rota _é caminho, direção, rumo.  (por exemplo ''rota marítima'')
_Ruta _(em ''argentino''), ou seja, _carretera _(em espanhol peninsular) se diz _estrada_ em português.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado aprendiendo argento

Aguardo comentários a respeito das outras duas dúvidas:
Usam tanto "rolar" quanto "rodar? não é mesmo? (espanhol apenas rodar)
Usam "virar", "dar-se volta" para falar de "dar meia volta ou volta inteira"? (espanhol: darse vuelta, volcar)                 

Obrigado!


----------



## patriota

Cães adestrados rolam pelo chão a pedido dos donos. Piões rodam/giram. São movimentos diferentes... Algo pode rodar/girar no ar também, enquanto "rolar" é sempre no chão.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado patriota!

Usam "virar", "dar-se volta" para falar de "dar meia volta ou volta inteira"? (espanhol: darse vuelta, volcar)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Quando eu disse "meia volta" eu me referia a que o carro havia girado sobre seu próprio eixo. O carro também pode dar "meia volta" significando *voltar pelo caminho que veio.* Então, cuidado na interpretação do texto.

*Virar *tanto pode significar "volcarse" como "dar vuelta (a la esquina).


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo WSE.
Existem muitas expessões nas duas línguas com a palavra "vuelta" (volta), "dar vuelta" (dar volta)
Em espanhol temos uma expressão similar: "dio media vuelta y se fue" (voltou pelo caminho que tinha vindo).

Então vocês não falam, como em espanhol, "o carro se deu volta" para significar "o carro virou/capotou"?
Apenas falam "dar voltas" para significar "girar" no ar /"rolar" no chão/ "rodar no ar ou no chão"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em português não existe essa expressão "o carro se deu volta". Isso é portunhol legítimo. 

Um carro também não rola no chão. Um cachorro, sim. Mas um carro pode rolar barranco abaixo.


----------



## Gamen

Desculpem, mas não consigo entender a diferença entre "rolar" e "rodar".
Em espanhol temos "rodar" que equivale em significado a "rodar" em português.

Não temos "rolar". Rolar será "enrollar". Mas não acredito...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Enrollar = enrolar (fazer um rolo).

Rollo = rolo.

Atención porque "enrolar" y "rolo" tienen otros significados, pero para discutir eso sería necesario un nuevo hilo.


----------



## Gamen

Claro. "Enrolar" é "enrollar", mas eu perguntava por "rolar", verbo quen não temos em espanhol e que tem um significado parecido com "rodar", não é?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Rolar *es darse vueltas sobre su propio eje. Un perro y una persona pueden "rolar" en el suelo. Un coche no porque su capacidad de dar vueltas es limitada, pero cuando cae por un barranco o talud puede "rolar" varias veces.


----------



## Gamen

Perfecto. Clarisimo. "Rolar" seria dar vueltas algo como si fuera un rollo. De ahí debe venir el verbo. En español, ahí usaríamos también "rodar" (=dar vueltas, girar). Ahora bien. No veo diferencias entre "rolar" y "rodar" si en ambos casos hablamos de dar vueltas sobre el propio eje. ¿Son completamente sinónimos?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Rodar" no se usa en portugués con el sentido de "rolar" y sí de andar usando ruedas o girar en circulos (rodando pela cidade; esta história está rodando há muito tempo; etc.)


----------



## Gamen

Perfecto. Está clara la explicación.
No obstante, para un hispanoparlante todas las acciones que ustedes describen con "rolar" y "rodar" son descriptas en español con el verbo "rodar". A causa de esta falta del verbo "rolar" en español que ustedes tienen en portugués, nos resulta muy difícl ver las diferencias. Y si trato de verlas, me parecen muy sutiles. Incluso, en los diccionarios se traduce "rolar" (portugués) como "rodar" (en español). Es increíble pero las palabras crean "la realidad" y establecen diferencias que sólo existen por y gracias al lenguaje. En español no hacemos diferencias lingüísticas entre rodar como un rollo y girar o rodar con ruedas. Todo ello se describe y enuncia con el verbo "rodar" o con otros verbos como "girar" o "dar vuelta(s)". Y tanto el lenguaje nos condiciona e impone el modo de ver el mundo, que para mí todo lo que gira o da vueltas "rueda" (verbo rodar).

Ejemplos:
El auto *rodó* (dio más de cinco vueltas vueltas) hasta caer al fondo del precipicio.
El auto *fue rodando* hasta caer al pozo.
El engranaje *gira/da vueltas* gracias al impulso manual.
Ese animal *cayó rodando* desde una colina y fnalmente murió.
Las ruedas *giran* por fricción contra el piso.
La Tierra *gira/da vueltas* sobre su propio eje y alrededor del sol.
El molino *gira/da vueltas* gracias a la energía que produce el viento.
El trapecista *dio una vuelta* carnero en el aire.
El malabaristas *hace girar* los bolos con gran habilidad sin que caigan al piso.
Estoy mareado. La cabeza me *da vueltas*.
La noticia de la muerte de don Antonio *circuló/estuvo dando vueltas *por toda la ciudad.
Me duele la espalda. No puedo *girar* /no puedo *darme vuelta.*
*Date vuelta* y mirame.

No usamos "rodar" en el sentido de "caminar/pasear/dar vueltas por la ciudad" o "circular una historia".
No usamos "rodar" ("rolar" no tenemos) en el sentido de "o que rola por a?í" (¿Qué está pasando por ahí?)

Curiosidades y diferencias entre los idiomas, ¿no?


----------

